# ....Are our dogs related



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

This could prove interesting or just die a very quick death.

My first golden Lottie parents were 

Glenmoray Chelsey and Ronjalee Rag trade.


Do we have any other members with a dog that are related?

How about others on the group? Are they related? Who are your goldens parents?


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I think so.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Gee - how far back, just parents?

Darby - BISS AM CH Sunbeam's Private Party OS x Gold-Rush Scully

Kirby - Am. Ch. Westben Claridge Doubletrouble x Can Ch Gold-Rush Love Bug


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

My Ace is half brother to Ljilly's Tango and brother/littermates of xray's Reilly. There is at least one or two families on here that have siblings to Ace from the first breeding between his parents, but I don't know who they are.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

goldensrbest said:


> I think so.


 
What do you mean "think so!" :


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

There is an ongoing thread about just this issue.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=14898&highlight=siblings


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Spencer's, dad was am/can otch canch sunfires valiant apollo , mom, tashel's fancy's pants udx, jh- wc cancd.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

mdoats said:


> There is an ongoing thread about just this issue.
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=14898&highlight=siblings


 
OOps sorry!

Maybe we can allow this one to run for a little while.....:


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

*Gilmour (aka Oahu's You Crazy Diamond)

Mom: Pebwin Conbrio Oahu Pardina

Pop: **AM CH Lycinan's Big Bang CDX JH WC VC OS

I haven't worked up or Registered Milo yet. Since he was originally from a ByB, it will be interesting to see where he came from.
*


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Mine have all been rescues of unknown parentage, but won't it be difficult to find relationships unless you go back a couple/few generations?

good luck finding your "relatives".


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Lestorm said:


> OOps sorry!
> 
> Maybe we can allow this one to run for a little while.....:


I wasn't trying to stop the discussion in this thread... just providing the link so folks can read through some of the older posts and look for relatives.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

My Jules, Carol's Bama and Jill's Hudson are all cousins. Their Moms were siblings.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Jazz & Jules said:


> My Jules, Carol's Bama and Jill's Hudson are all cousins. Their Moms were siblings.


And they're all spread across the country now! Maybe they can have a family reunion


----------



## Jim Cahill (Mar 5, 2009)

Bailey ( Bailey Braeview Cahill)
Sire : Shurmark Split Decision 
Dam : Topbrass Cotton Kandy
htt://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=225585
Luke ( Ambertrail's Pocketful of Gold)
Sire : Firemark's Push Comes to Shove
Dam : Ambertrail Sparks to a Flame 
http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=232304


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am curious as to how many goldens have Funky Farquar as an ancestor? In my mind , he was probably the best all around golden of all time. He has been in all my 5 golden's pedigrees.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

My childhood golden retriever was from a breeder in Saskatchewan...one of my first memories was my dad telling me to pick a puppy from a horse trough in a stable. (It was a clean stable - definitely not a backyard breeder or puppy mill). I think his registered name was "Golden Rising" or "Max Golden Rising". His mom was Tangerine Lady, I think and his sire was "Mr. Beau". It's been years since I've seen his papers but I'm pretty sure those are the correct names. Ring a bell with anyone?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Jim Cahill said:


> Bailey ( Bailey Braeview Cahill)
> Sire : Shurmark Split Decision
> Dam : Topbrass Cotton Kandy



Well, Flip is a great great grandson to Sprint. Pretty distant relationship. Sunrise's Towhee is the closest relation I know on here to Flip (half-aunt).

My others were from BYB so who knows....

I wonder how many on here have Holway Barty somewhere back in the pedigree. I know all three of mine do (multiple times).


----------



## vixen (Jul 26, 2008)

Lestorm said:


> This could prove interesting or just die a very quick death.
> 
> My first golden Lottie parents were
> 
> ...


My lads grandfather is Ronjalee Christmas Knight

but from what I cen find there only from the same kennel not related


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Obi (Fromeside Pure Talent) is related to Izzie (Fromeside Good As Gold) as her great grandmother on her dam's side is Obi's mum (Fromeside Mariette). Izzie's father (Fromeside Sharper than ever of Canina) is also littermate to Fromeside Mariette.

Obi's father (Ch Catcombe Corblimey) is also Izzie's grandfather on her dam's side.

How does that make them related...lol!???

Pedigrees attached...
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=330143 (Izzie)
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=381050 (Obi)


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

My Honey and Goldensmum Quiz are brother and sister.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

vixen said:


> My lads grandfather is Ronjalee Christmas Knight
> 
> but from what I cen find there only from the same kennel not related


 
Rag Trade came from Glenmoray line and back to cockney Robin


----------



## vixen (Jul 26, 2008)

Lestorm said:


> Rag Trade came from Glenmoray line and back to cockney Robin


Cockney Robins (wonderful stud dog in my opinion) Farther, is my lad great grandfather.

I like this sort of thing find it very interesting.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

vixen said:


> Cockney Robins (wonderful stud dog in my opinion) Farther, is my lad great grandfather.
> 
> I like this sort of thing find it very interesting.


 
Most Goldens in Europe have him in their pedigree


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Here is Tilly's pedigree...http://www.k9data.com/fivegen.asp?ID=209379


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hope this works. Link to Megs pedigree

http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=281381


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Hmm I dont know how this works Honeys Sire was Brockscross Basil H/S 7 and Dam was Nantiderri Tipsy Miss H/S 12 but how to find it on the k9 Data have not a clue any help?


----------



## Jim Cahill (Mar 5, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> Well, Flip is a great great grandson to Sprint. Pretty distant relationship. Sunrise's Towhee is the closest relation I know on here to Flip (half-aunt).
> 
> My others were from BYB so who knows....
> 
> I wonder how many on here have Holway Barty somewhere back in the pedigree. I know all three of mine do (multiple times).


 we also have a relation with Yankee's Smoke'n Red Devil and Windbreakers Razzmatazz
http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=225585
http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=232304


----------



## Jim Cahill (Mar 5, 2009)

honeysmum said:


> Hmm I dont know how this works Honeys Sire was Brockscross Basil H/S 7 and Dam was Nantiderri Tipsy Miss H/S 12 but how to find it on the k9 Data have not a clue any help?


 you may have enter the registered name of the dog you wish to look up or add, WITHOUT TITLES, and then hit enter


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Jim Cahill said:


> Bailey ( Bailey Braeview Cahill)
> Sire : Shurmark Split Decision
> Dam : Topbrass Cotton Kandy
> htt://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=225585
> ...


Storee (GoldCker's Next Chapter) is a half sister to Luke
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=258206

Lana


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Muddypaws said:


> Gee - how far back, just parents?
> 
> Darby - BISS AM CH Sunbeam's Private Party OS x Gold-Rush Scully
> 
> Kirby - Am. Ch. Westben Claridge Doubletrouble x Can Ch Gold-Rush Love Bug


Wow My two are Sunbeam's Thatz Entertainment (Emmy) and Sunbeam's Gimme One More Shot (Gambler)


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Jim Cahill said:


> you may have enter the registered name of the dog you wish to look up or add, WITHOUT TITLES, and then hit enter


 Thank you I am not good at this so I apreciate your input.


----------



## Jim Cahill (Mar 5, 2009)

Bender said:


> Storee (GoldCker's Next Chapter) is a half sister to Luke
> http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=258206
> 
> Lana


 Storee has some nice lines on her mother side


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

honeysmum said:


> Thank you I am not good at this so I apreciate your input.


I don't think those particular dogs are in K9Data. There were several dogs with the kennel name Nantiderri, but nothing under Brockscross.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Here are my girls:

Topbrass Ravishing Ruby (Kuventre Daddy Let Me Drive X Topbrass Point Blank Range): http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=180113

Topbrass Pipe Dream (Topbrass Drake X Kuventre You Were Born TaFly): http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=356991


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Jim Cahill said:


> Bailey ( Bailey Braeview Cahill)
> Sire : Shurmark Split Decision
> Dam : Topbrass Cotton Kandy
> htt://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=225585
> ...


My Toby (1/24/04):
Sire: Sir Rigel's Star
Dam: Lady Diana's American Beauty (12/9/00) , who is a grand-daughter of Shurmark Split Decision!m(11/7/1986-6/25/2002) call name Sprint

Could our boys be related through Shurmark Split Decision? If so, the fact your Bailey lived so long is very encouraging to me.

Our boy is a rescue that came with AKC papers on his parents so I've never really gotten into his pedigree. I'm a bit clueless.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Loisiana said:


> Well, Flip is a great great grandson to Sprint. Pretty distant relationship. Sunrise's Towhee is the closest relation I know on here to Flip (half-aunt).
> 
> My others were from BYB so who knows....
> 
> I wonder how many on here have Holway Barty somewhere back in the pedigree. I know all three of mine do (multiple times).


 
If I read my Toby's ancestor's pedigrees correctly on k9data- Toby is also a great grandson (Dams side) to Sprint!


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Jim Cahill said:


> Storee has some nice lines on her mother side


Thanks, I quite like her mom and grandmother, great grandmother...all nice girls.

Lana


----------



## Jim Cahill (Mar 5, 2009)

IowaGold said:


> I don't think those particular dogs are in K9Data. There were several dogs with the kennel name Nantiderri, but nothing under Brockscross.


 this is Honey's litter mate, you are going to have to put Honey's info into the system .
http://k9data.com/fivegen.asp?ID=381082


----------



## Jim Cahill (Mar 5, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> My Toby (1/24/04):
> Sire: Sir Rigel's Star
> Dam: Lady Diana's American Beauty (12/9/00) , who is a grand-daughter of Shurmark Split Decision!m(11/7/1986-6/25/2002) call name Sprint
> 
> ...


 when your in K9 data and hit 5 generation pedigree , on the bottom hit 5 generation longevity


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

goldensrbest said:


> Spencer's, dad was am/can otch canch sunfires valiant apollo , mom, tashel's fancy's pants udx, jh- wc cancd.


Our guys have Apollo a little ways back.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Jim Cahill said:


> when your in K9 data and hit 5 generation pedigree , on the bottom hit 5 generation longevity


Thanks! Very interesting. 
I enjoyed reading about Sprint: http://www.ambertrail.com/sprintstuddog.html
Toby does indeed share some traits with his ancestor!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

My girl: River's Dirty Girl Scout http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=338925

She was line bred on 'River' Meadowpond's River to the Sea. I know there are a couple of members who have pups out of River or grandpups (Scout's closest line going to River).

Great grandma Redog's Pinkie won BOB at Westminster one year....


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Jim Cahill said:


> this is Honey's litter mate, you are going to have to put Honey's info into the system .
> http://k9data.com/fivegen.asp?ID=381082


Please tell me you just put those dogs in...I *swear* I copied their names directly from this thread (just the names) and tried them in K9Data!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

GoldenSail said:


> My girl: River's Dirty Girl Scout http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=338925


I don't usually know anything about show goldens, but even I have heard of River, Strider, and James. All three have been used in some really nice performance breedings. James is Flip's great-grandfather.


----------



## Jim Cahill (Mar 5, 2009)

IowaGold said:


> Please tell me you just put those dogs in...I *swear* I copied their names directly from this thread (just the names) and tried them in K9Data!


 I looked under Nantiderri Tipsy Miss, then offspring to find your litter. Sometime the Sire been studded out so many times, its easiers to search under the Dam


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Poor Annabel and Conner....there's not much to brag about in their pedigrees. We'd have to go back like 8 generations to find anyone related to them!

Conner: http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=279088
Annabel: http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=282234

That's why I get so excited when I meet dogs closely (or even not all that closely) related to Flip: http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=370847. I never get to find any with the others!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Loisiana said:


> I don't usually know anything about show goldens, but even I have heard of River, Strider, and James. All three have been used in some really nice performance breedings. James is Flip's great-grandfather.


Yay that makes us related! (Even if it is a bit distantly  )


----------



## Jim Cahill (Mar 5, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> Poor Annabel and Conner....there's not much to brag about in their pedigrees. We'd have to go back like 8 generations to find anyone related to them!
> 
> Conner: http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=279088
> Annabel: http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=282234
> ...


 Cool !!!! Annabel related to Cumming's Gold rush Charlie


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Jim Cahill said:


> Cool !!!! Annabel related to Cumming's Gold rush Charlie


LOL, does it even count if it's that far back?

She's got Cotton in there somewhere too. So far back though I don't even remember how to get to him.


----------



## hh2420 (Dec 28, 2008)

Any other Hobo grandkids on here? Winston has Hobo on his mom and dad's side (grandpa for both parents) 
His parents are Am./Can. Ch. Goldwind Crystal Falls Icon SDHF and CKC, UKC CH Asoro's Little Orphan Annie
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=371979

Cooper is a long shot since he's from a not so great breeder (before we knew better)
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=322821


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Jim Cahill said:


> this is Honey's litter mate, you are going to have to put Honey's info into the system .
> http://k9data.com/fivegen.asp?ID=381082


That is Honey (Nantiderri Truffle) LOL Patsy (Twinny41) entered it for me.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Loisiana said:


> That's why I get so excited when I meet dogs closely (or even not all that closely) related to Flip: http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=370847. I never get to find any with the others!


Well my Toby and your Flip are related distantly through Shurmark's Split Decision. I don't have Toby in the db given he is a rescue and altered, but here is his Mom's pedigree:
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=135587


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Jim Cahill said:


> I looked under Nantiderri Tipsy Miss, then offspring to find your litter. Sometime the Sire been studded out so many times, its easiers to search under the Dam


My sanity it saved! I looked under the change history for all those dogs and they were just added after 6PM on 3/31/10.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

IowaGold said:


> My sanity it saved! I looked under the change history for all those dogs and they were just added after 6PM on 3/31/10.


 I added the info last night with Honeysmums permission. Just had to enter a few names and as you know the rest completes automatically. I hope it's correct!


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

twinny41 said:


> Hope this works. Link to Megs pedigree
> 
> http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=281381


 Has a low COI


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Debles said:


> I am curious as to how many goldens have Funky Farquar as an ancestor? In my mind , he was probably the best all around golden of all time. He has been in all my 5 golden's pedigrees.


 
Deb,

Just checked Toby's dad's pedigree. It appears Funky Farquar is Toby's great great great grandfather on his dad's side. I'm glad to read he is one of the best. On his mom's side he has Shurmark's Split Decision as a grandfather. I understand he is quite the stud too.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Lestorm said:


> Has a low COI


 Hi, What is a COI please?


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Ok have read that the COI =Coefficient of Inbreeding! Clear as mud! Still trying to work out if that was good or bad! Heck, am still trying to work out what Megs COI actually was!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Does any one have, AM/CAN OTCH , TASHEL PLAYING WITH FIRE , UDX4,JH,WC,RE,OHF, IN THERE DOGS PEDIGREE?


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

My girl has Eng. CH. Camrose Cabus Christopher and Eng./Irish Ch. Papeta Philosopher from "across the pond" in her pedigree. It seems like they were popular stud dogs. I think that she is related to some of the UK dogs here on GRF. Very cool.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

hollyk said:


> My girl has Eng. CH. Camrose Cabus Christopher and Eng./Irish Ch. Papeta Philosopher from "across the pond" in her pedigree. It seems like they were popular stud dogs. I think that she is related to some of the UK dogs here on GRF. Very cool.


Did I read that right "seems like they were popular studs" They were in fact the best dogs that ever entered a show ring!!

We are going back to Christophers son, Time to Return (he was AI from frozen soldiers) to mate Crumble this year. Cant wait!

Our pups will then be related.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Sorry, didn't mean to offend. My first dog ever, I really did not know what I was doing when I lucked in to my pup. A year later looking a her pedigee on her stud's side it looked very good.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

What is the pedigree of your pup Hollyk, wonder if Tilly is related?!


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

hollyk said:


> Sorry, didn't mean to offend. My first dog ever, I really did not know what I was doing when I lucked in to my pup. A year later looking a her pedigee on her stud side it looked very good.


 
Nah! You didnt offend. Just remind yourself of what a fantastic bunch of genes your doggy came from and be happy that there is royalty living at home!!!!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

I'll remember that the next time I'm wiping her muddy paws off. LOL


----------



## HaliaGoldens (Jul 13, 2008)

Emma&Tilly said:


> What is the pedigree of your pup Hollyk, wonder if Tilly is related?!


I'm Winter's (HollyK's puppy) breeder.  Here is the link to her sire's pedigree:
http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=189497

He has Cockney Robin (who was mentioned earlier in the thread) in his pedigree as well.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Emma&Tilly said:


> What is the pedigree of your pup Hollyk, wonder if Tilly is related?!


Yes, I think Tilly and Winter are related. I have always liked that Tilly and now I know why. Does that make Harry a cousin? 

Thanks for posting the link Robin.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

HaliaGoldens said:


> I'm Winter's (HollyK's puppy) breeder.  Here is the link to her sire's pedigree:
> http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=189497
> 
> He has Cockney Robin (who was mentioned earlier in the thread) in his pedigree as well.


ooh well they share a great grandparent in Eng./Irish Ch. Papeta Philosopher, thats as close as they get I think...what a gorgeous boy though!!


----------



## vixen (Jul 26, 2008)

Lestorm said:


> Did I read that right "seems like they were popular studs" They were in fact the best dogs that ever entered a show ring!!
> 
> We are going back to Christophers son, Time to Return (he was AI from frozen soldiers) to mate Crumble this year. Cant wait!
> 
> Our pups will then be related.


can't dis agrea with that.

Max goes back to Christophar on many lines.

I want a Camrose pup will never happen though.


----------



## HaliaGoldens (Jul 13, 2008)

Emma&Tilly said:


> ooh well they share a great grandparent in Eng./Irish Ch. Papeta Philosopher, thats as close as they get I think...what a gorgeous boy though!!


Thanks! He's a very sweet boy too, and Tilly is gorgeous also.


----------



## Jim Cahill (Mar 5, 2009)

Here's a photo I found of Shurmark's Split Decision (from the book of The World of the Golden Retriever: A Dog Of All Seasons by Nona Kilgore Bauer)


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Jim Cahill said:


> Here's a photo I found of Shurmark's Split Decision (from the book of The World of the Golden Retriever: A Dog Of All Seasons by Nona Kilgore Bauer)


 
BEAUTIFUL dog. And I LOVE that book.... Debles introduced me to it. Bought it a couple of years ago used on amazon. Anne... this is the book you just ordered!


----------



## Jim Cahill (Mar 5, 2009)

I bought this book in the early 90's cause I had one of Sprint pups ( Bailey)
http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=225585


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

HaliaGoldens said:


> I'm Winter's (HollyK's puppy) breeder.  Here is the link to her sire's pedigree:
> http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=189497
> 
> He has Cockney Robin (who was mentioned earlier in the thread) in his pedigree as well.


I own a very, very, very distant cousin so I'm related, but on your dam's side, if I'm looking at the pedigree correctly--my golden, on her dam's side, has Eng. CH Sansue Golden Ruler, in her pedigree. Her great-great grandmother was a UK import, from Chardine. If I'm not mistaken, Sansue Golden Ruler was a very popular boy too!


----------



## zephyr (Sep 29, 2009)

Jim Cahill said:


> Here's a photo I found of Shurmark's Split Decision (from the book of The World of the Golden Retriever: A Dog Of All Seasons by Nona Kilgore Bauer)


Oh, he is sooo handsome. That is Oscar's great great grandfather on his mother's side (as far as I can tell on K9Data). But he looks just like Oscar's dad to me (minus the white on the chest). Gorgeous!


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

hh2420 said:


> Any other Hobo grandkids on here? Winston has Hobo on his mom and dad's side (grandpa for both parents)
> His parents are Am./Can. Ch. Goldwind Crystal Falls Icon SDHF and CKC, UKC CH Asoro's Little Orphan Annie
> http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=371979
> 
> ...


Ritchie is a Hobo grand daughter, on her sires side, and Hobo will be a great grand-sire to the new puppy I'm waiting for, and also Ritchie's niece.
Ritchie's Pedigree: http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=307165
New Puppy's Pedigree : http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=378721


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh YES!!! I LOVE that book!!!! All my boys' ancestors are in it. : )






Jim Cahill said:


> Here's a photo I found of Shurmark's Split Decision (from the book of The World of the Golden Retriever: A Dog Of All Seasons by Nona Kilgore Bauer)


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Debles said:


> Oh YES!!! I LOVE that book!!!! All my boys' ancestors are in it. : )


I'm anxiously awaiting the book. I can trace Toby back about 22 generations on one side back to Tweedmouth, Marjoribanks, Booth and Pope (the breeders?) and the late 1800s I think---not entirely sure about what I'm looking at. I hope this book gives the names of some of the first matings to compare to what I have.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Its weird how you can trace you goldens back on K9 data to the early 1900s. We have gone back and found a curly coated retriever!!!!!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

That is one beautifull boy.


----------



## hh2420 (Dec 28, 2008)

DanielleH said:


> Ritchie is a Hobo grand daughter, on her sires side, and Hobo will be a great grand-sire to the new puppy I'm waiting for, and also Ritchie's niece.
> Ritchie's Pedigree: http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=307165
> New Puppy's Pedigree : http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=378721


Very cool! It's weird how they all have that sort of look like Hobo. Ritchie is so pretty. Cant wait to see the new addition!


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Diesel and Jenny my guys parents from Hanes corn maze Flamborough Ont


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

Tucker's pedigree:

sire http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=42886

dam http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=177370


Murphy's pedigree:

sire http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=143788

dam http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=229994

Hope I entered this right!


----------



## hh2420 (Dec 28, 2008)

buckeyegoldenmom said:


> Murphy's pedigree:
> 
> sire http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=143788
> 
> ...


Looks like my Winston and Murphy are half cousins or something. They both have Hobo as a grandpa


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

hh2420 said:


> Looks like my Winston and Murphy are half cousins or something. They both have Hobo as a grandpa



We probably have a lot of Hobo grandkids on this forum!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Not sure if this is right place to ask this, but is thre a place one can check, to see pictures of our dog's extended family, got all info on k9 data, but not many pictures of them? i would like to see pic's , of my spencer's, grandfather sunfire clark banana split, and grandmom, bargello's fair and square.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

goldensrbest said:


> Not sure if this is right place to ask this, but is thre a place one can check, to see pictures of our dog's extended family, got all info on k9 data, but not many pictures of them? i would like to see pic's , of my spencer's, grandfather sunfire clark banana split, and grandmom, bargello's fair and square.


 
Have you tried to google the whole name?


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh dear! Just tried it and found nothing.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Info, but no pictures.


----------



## Jim Cahill (Mar 5, 2009)

goldensrbest said:


> Not sure if this is right place to ask this, but is thre a place one can check, to see pictures of our dog's extended family, got all info on k9 data, but not many pictures of them? i would like to see pic's , of my spencer's, grandfather sunfire clark banana split, and grandmom, bargello's fair and square.


Here is a picture of Bargello's Fair and Square from my book The World of the Golden Retriever: A dog For All Seasons by Nona Kilgore Bauer


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Oh, thank you, is that thebook by nona kilgore bauer?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Yep. It's the one I have. Has alot of Selka's ancestors in it.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I am just finding all this history, of spencer's , family, so interresting.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Bender said:


> Storee (GoldCker's Next Chapter) is a half sister to Luke
> http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=258206
> 
> Lana


Jack is distantly related to Storee on Jack's sire's side and Storee's dam's side. 

Here is Jack: http://k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=378423


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

buckeyegoldenmom said:


> Tucker's pedigree:
> 
> sire http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=42886
> 
> dam http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=177370


Jack says "hewwo" to his Uncle Tucker!


----------



## Jim Cahill (Mar 5, 2009)

goldensrbest said:


> Not sure if this is right place to ask this, but is thre a place one can check, to see pictures of our dog's extended family, got all info on k9 data, but not many pictures of them? i would like to see pic's , of my spencer's, grandfather sunfire clark banana split, and grandmom, bargello's fair and square.


 there also a photo of Sunfire Clarks Banana split Sire Comstock's Carmel Nut in this book too


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

So this book, does anyone know if it's the one that my breeder, Barb, pulled out when I went to get Flip? It had a ton of Sunfire dogs in it and I meant to find a copy someday but forgot the name.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Jim, could you post it , please.


----------



## Jim Cahill (Mar 5, 2009)

heres Ambertrail's Flatbush Flanagan
and Comstock's Carmel Nut


----------



## Jim Cahill (Mar 5, 2009)

Ambertrail's Flatbush Flanagan 


and 


Comstock's Caramel Nut


----------



## Jim Cahill (Mar 5, 2009)

i don't know what happened trying again


----------



## Jim Cahill (Mar 5, 2009)

some reason this photo won't work right


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Thank you, so much jim.


----------



## Jim Cahill (Mar 5, 2009)

one more timeAmbertrail's Flatbush Flanagan and Bargello's Fair and Square


----------



## Jim Cahill (Mar 5, 2009)

Comstock's Carmel Nut


----------



## Jim Cahill (Mar 5, 2009)

your welcome goldensrbest , everone else sorry for the mutli attemts to get it right


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

What beautifull dogs, thanks so much.


----------



## kiranddoug (Jun 16, 2009)

hh2420 said:


> Any other Hobo grandkids on here? Winston has Hobo on his mom and dad's side (grandpa for both parents)
> His parents are Am./Can. Ch. Goldwind Crystal Falls Icon SDHF and CKC, UKC CH Asoro's Little Orphan Annie
> http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=371979
> 
> ...


 
Well, as we discovered, Whiskey and Winston have the same daddy


----------

